# lift cylinder wont fully retract



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an old belt-driven Fisher and I try to remember to make sure the lift cylinder is fully retracted before I check the fluid level in the pump reservoir.

Today, though, I could not get the thing to retract all the way. The engine was off, the control lever was in the "float" position (I toggled it up and down and back and forth just to make sure), and even with all my 200+ pounds bearing down on the lift arm I could not get it to retract the last 2-3 inches.

What exactly is causing this? The cylinder is a brand new Fisher OEM, although I had this issue with the old one too sometimes.

Everything seems to be operating fine. My only concern is to make sure I've got the reservoir correctly topped off and not overfilled. According to the Fisher manual you definitely want the lift cylinder fully collapsed or else you'll get an artificially low reading on the dipstick.

One other thing--I have noticed that the blade will often hesitate to drop when I put the control lever in the "float" position--a quick toggle of the lever slightly up and down instantly drops the blade. I presume that means I need to adjust a valve slightly. Could this be the issue?

Thanks!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*no go*

sounds like the valve is not going to full float ,going past float position or not all the way .


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

wild bill;463027 said:


> sounds like the valve is not going to full float ,going past float position or not all the way .


So I adjust that by lengthening/shortening the control cable to the valve?


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

I had a minute mount w/ the belt style on my old truck. I can remember that it would do something like that also. I would start the truck and move the plow around and then try again (with the truck running). It usually worked


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

I got an email from a Fisher rep., who suggested loosening the packing nut, lubing the chrome cylinder rod with a light lubricant, working it up and down, and then resetting the nut. He says the nut "dries out" and binds with the cylinder.

I'll give that a try and maybe also slightly lengthen the cable for the lift cylinder--lengthening it would make it respond better to putting the lever in the float position, right?


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

check the level as it sets now. if the level is where you want it..... its too full. just an idea. on the other hand if the plow has come all the way down since the last time you checked it then its probably not too full.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*adjustment*

you might have to take the cable end off to make sure the valve is going to the float position,put the control in float remove the cable end and see if it will shift fully to float .you could a lot of worn connectors between the cable and valve or the shifter ,or the cable is stretched maybe even the valve is worn out !


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are trying to lower it all the way while its off you need to hold it in the lower position while pushing down. I assume you are trying to take the chain off? If its just in float it wont go down. It needs to be in down pos.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Not sure I follow you there--with my older Fisher control, down is float.

Last weekend I took a minute to do what the Fisher rep. suggested--loosen up the packing nut, oil the cylinder rod, work her up and down a few times, and then tighten the nut back up.

I did all that, made sure my fluid level was correct, and then the next time I shut her down the same thing happened--wouldn't retract all the way.

Yesterday (after plowing 11" off the road!) I tried pushing her down before shutting off the engine, it worked fine (although not sure why having the pump running would make a difference.

I suppose I could try backing off the packing nut a little more, but I only tightened it about an eighth of a turn after feeling the first resistance. Don't want to be pissing fluid all over the place.

Anyhow it's not a big deal, the plow's working great. Just like to have that fully retracted when checking the reservoir.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry my mistake. Most mean in the middle when they say float. If it's all the way down then not sure. From your description I assume you have the separate valve body? If so try taking the valve nut off of that section and seeing if there is anything blocking it.


----------

